# Why Impact Nutrition is not liked



## Gottork1967 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just like the title says, why is it hated around here?

In a course of 8 months I took equi-bolan, maxteron, and derma-gain, and I did get results.Maybe not the results of top builders, but all the people around me saw them.

SO I am looking for comparable supplements with the same or better effects, and all I have read are personal reasons why its junk. I am having a difficult time perusing the google features and finding actual facts on why it sucks so to speak.

I am not trying to make anyone mad here but I cannot find this info, and like to have a reason on why something is bad.

Can anyone help me find comparable stuff to equi-bolan and maxteron? 
When I was on equi-bolan I got hella pumps and very strong in a matter of months. from 185-345 bench in 6-8 months is a dramatic increase in my eyes.
My muscles were rock hard, and I loved working out, I was getting results. 
I am starting a new job, and I am going to be working 72 hours a week, so I need the energy to be able to drive past tired to workout on top of this all.

Knowledgeable help appreciated please..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2007)

who is Impact Nutrition?


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 26, 2007)

They name all their supplements "steroid like names" . Their chemical compounds  they give are phoney and they say they are more effective then actual steroids.


----------



## Gottork1967 (Feb 27, 2007)

Impact Nutrition was the people who made equi-bolan, maxteron,killer MRP,derma gain.

here is a link to the products through zupplements.com.

http://www.zupplements.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=370

this is what they made Prince.

Thanks Biggs, now if can find something close to it I will be happy..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2007)

oh yeah, I think they may be based here in Colo. as well, 

ummm...to answer the original question...they're a joke.


----------



## Gottork1967 (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, can you point me towards someone who has supplements similar to them cause I am coming up at dead ends.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 27, 2007)

All prohormones are illegal now. Not going to find anything but hard work and a good diet that helps, unless you go to the dark side.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2007)

Gottork1967 said:


> OK, can you point me towards someone who has supplements similar to them cause I am coming up at dead ends.



LG Sciences (Legal Gear)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/legal/1d.html
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/legal/liquid.html


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> oh yeah, I think they may be based here in Colo. as well,
> 
> ummm...to answer the original question...they're a joke.




Hey Prince what do you think about AST? they are in Colorado to right?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2007)

I think they are good at marketing using Jeff Willet and Skip Lacour who are both "all natural" (yeah right)  I also think they are good at writing informative, referenced articles that always support their products. 

For 9 years I worked in the same corporate center as EAS and AST, used to drive and walk by their buildings every day.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 27, 2007)

I like AST some what not a bunch of new stuff coming out everyday.  Like the Max-OT system and it cool that put all that work into it.  But they just sent me this add typical supp ad its funny though how they nok other companies ads


http://www.ast-ss.com/Products/ProductPage.asp?ProdID=118












BETA-X ??? It???s Like Forced Reps in a Bottle!

With all the absurdity in the sports supplement marketplace, it???s an absolute rarity when science overshadows hype. Flip through any fitness magazine and you are bombarded with the most preposterous ads making claims even the strongest steroid couldn???t live up to. Welcome to the wacky and, more times than not, worthless supplement world.

Though you wouldn???t know it from the sinister marketing many companies engage in, sports supplements with strong scientific validity are rare, very rare.

New BETA-X

In comes BETA-X. A new supplement with such overwhelming scientific support and real-world efficacy, it could very well set a new standard in performance enhancement supplementation.

What if you could lift more weight? What if you could increase your total workout overload and volume? What if you could increase your anaerobic exhaustion threshold? What if you could contract your fast twitch muscle fibers (the muscle fibers that are responsible for the most growth) faster and harder? What if you could recover faster between sets as well as between workouts? What if you could sprint faster and harder for longer?

I???ll tell you what if. You would bust through any training plateau there is. You would notice almost immediate strength increases. You could do more reps with more weight. You could workout harder for longer and fatigue less. And most importantly you would pack on more lean muscle and you would do it faster than ever before!

And that???s just in the weight room. What if you are an athlete, a football player, baseball player, mixed martial artist. You could run faster for longer. Accelerate quicker. You could jump higher. Punch harder. Swing the bat faster and hit the ball further. You could cycle faster for longer. You could simply do things you couldn't do before. And you could do it all again and again and again.

Sound too good to be true? It???s not! New BETA-X is a patented formula - a special time released (more on this later) beta-alanine that is scientifically proven to deliver just that!

BETA-X contains a special patented beta-alanine substrate in an innovative time released formulation that is designed to provide 24-hour muscle saturation of what could possibly be the most important performance supplement in 15 years ??? and quite possibly ever.

What is BETA-X and How Does it Work?

BETA-X contains a naturally occurring amino acid that is the precursor to a critically important di-peptide called carnosine. Carnosine is a substance formed from beta-alanine that is naturally occurring in muscle tissue ??? primarily in fast twitch muscle fibers. Carnosine???s primary function in muscle is to buffer hydrogen ions (H+).

What does buffering H+ have to do with anything? It has everything to do with everything. Well, almost. H+ is a byproduct of muscle contraction from the breakdown of ATP (adenosine triphosphate) - the cellular fuel that powers muscles. This training induced increase in H+ is called metabolic acidosis. The more H+ that is generated the more the pH level in your muscles fall (becomes acid). When this happens muscles start to burn and rapid exhaustion occurs stopping muscle contraction ability dead in its tracks. It???s this generation of H+ that forces you to stop a set ??? it causes muscle failure. And this H+ is generated from the muscle contractions that are required to do the reps in the set.

It???s a Catch-22. Weight training and literally any other physical activity generates the H+ that leads to muscle fatigue, drop in force production and ultimately muscle failure. You have always heard, "Go to failure", well this is what is happening and what causes it.

Now, imagine being able to get 3 more reps than you normally do on a set. Imagine jumping up in weight on each set. Imagine training heavier and harder than you ever have before. What???s going to happen? You???re going to start packing on muscle like nobody???s business that???s what. And that???s what BETA-X is designed to do.

BETA-X allows you to train heavier, train harder, and train longer. And on top of this, BETA-X helps you recover faster ??? both between sets and between workouts. Wrap this all together and you???re building more muscle and getting stronger much faster.

The Science . . .

Now you know AST is all about science. (That???s what separates us from the kooky companies that sell you anything to make a buck.) That???s what we are so excited about with BETA-X - the science. BETA-X has some incredibly compelling science backing it up and what???s even more convincing is this science is just as good in the real world as it is in the lab.

Carnosine buffers H+ - those nasty hydrogen ions that make your muscles burn. BETA-X increases carnosine concentration in muscle tissue and primarily in the fast twitch muscle fibers that produce the majority of the muscle size and strength.

With BETA-X???s ability to significantly increase fast twitch muscle fiber carnosine concentrations you have this dramatic increase in H+ buffering during training. This allows you to delay muscle fatigue. You are able to lift more weight for more reps. You recuperate faster between sets, you recuperate faster between workouts and you build more lean muscle and more strength. And to add a little more icing on this cake, BETA-X also increases carnosine in slow twitch muscle fibers for greater aerobic muscular endurance. You can run and cycle faster for longer!

In relatively simple terms that is how BETA-X gives you such incredible results. But what do the actual studies reveal? What translates from the lab to the gym?

We all have carnosine in our muscles. Like I said previously, it???s there to buffer H+ and keep your muscle pH (the measure of the acidity and the base in terms of activity of hydrogen ions) in check. However, as we have all experienced, lift weights and the production of H+ in your muscles quickly overwhelms the available carnosine and it???s ability to buffer the H+ and this is when muscle failure occurs. It???s simply part of training. But what if you could do 2 or 3 more reps before this muscle failure occurs?

Here???s where the science comes in. Studies show supplementing with the active component in BETA-X actually hyper-saturates your muscles with available carnosine. The very first day you start taking BETA-X muscle carnosine concentrations start to rise. You???ll actually start seeing and feeling results in just a few days. And these concentrations keep rising the longer you take BETA-X. In just 28-days, studies show you???ll increase your muscle carnosine concentrations by sleeve splitting 65.8%!
Studies have even gone further than that. On top of actually measuring the increase in carnosine inside the muscle cell (hard proof that it???s doing what it is supposed to), researchers have measured the results trained athletes achieved with this new supplement.

In this study researchers measured what effects beta-alanine had on athletes that were taking creatine. The study involved 3 groups, a control group (took nothing), a creatine group (5 grams of creatine monohydrate twice a day) and a creatine and beta-alanine group (5 grams of creatine monohydrate twice a day and 3.2 grams of beta-alanine daily).

We know that creatine monohydrate is an outrageously effective supplement with hundreds of studies supporting it. So you would certainly expect results from the creatine group. But what about the creatine/beta-alanine group? What kind of results were seen there? How about almost 400% greater power output when measured by a 4-minute all-out cycle ergometer exercise test over the creatine supplemented control! Adding beta-alanine to the mix nearly quadrupled the power output in this particular test.

What about muscle growth? I thought you would never ask. In a study using collegiate football players, results showed that supplementing with beta-alanine and creatine monohydrate increased lean muscle mass 3 times greater than creatine monohydrate alone. Adding beta-alanine gave triple the results in lean muscle growth!

Now not only did beta-alanine promote almost 3-times more muscle growth it also reduced body fat almost twice as much as was measured in the creatine group. 3-times more lean muscle and almost twice the fat loss when compared to one of the most effective performance supplements ever. I would say that???s some serious results.

Let me tell you this is just the tip of the iceberg. As I write this there are many more studies in the works researching the performance and muscle-building benefits of beta-alanine. One thing is for sure, with the data gleaned so far, no athlete should train without BETA-X. No one! If you want more muscle and more strength you want BETA-X. If you want greater endurance and more speed you want BETA-X. If you want faster muscle recovery you want BETA-X.

How to Take BETA-X . . .

The studies reveal a ???tissue saturation phase??? may be the best way to take BETA-X to load your muscles with higher carnosine concentrations. Once loaded you maintain these concentrations with a lower dose.

Muscle Tissue Saturation Phase

Week 1 through 4 take 2 BETA-X caplets 3 times per day (every 4 to 6 hours).

Muscle Tissue Support Phase

Week 5 and beyond ??? take one (1) BETA-X caplet 3 times per day (every 4 to 6 hours).

Beta-alanine is a unique amino acid that imparts some remarkable performance and muscle-building effects. It also can cause a tingling and flushing effect on the skin called paraesthesia that many people find almost unbearable. This is where BETA-X???s time released technology comes in. By formulating BETA-X to be slowly released over 4 to 6 hours the tingling and flushing sensation is eliminated while at the same time supplying a steady delivery of beta-alanine to your muscles.

There you have it. BETA-X, without question, is one of the most potent supplements for supporting and increasing muscular strength, size, and endurance. It???s a real performance enhancer. And one you definitely shouldn???t train without!


----------



## Gottork1967 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks guys...reading up on the stuff now


----------



## ABCs (Feb 28, 2007)

Check out Epistane.


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Check out Epistane.



Have you started it yet?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Have you started it yet?



Yup, 3rd day in. Pumps are crazy and it gives a nice mental well being. Things are only going to get better from here so I wil keep you guys posted.


----------

